# Whiplash Audio TWag Cable on JH13's



## SierraHotel01

Just ordered a 48" TWag (brand new product - high strand count silver) cable for my JH13's,
 from Craig @ Whiplash. (It was a pleasure doing business with him)

 $275

 reported to sound even better than his well-received SCSCag cables.

 Anybody have a TWag cable yet?

 (if not, I'll post impressions @ 150 hours burn-in)


----------



## Tidus

What is diference betwen these two?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)thanx.


----------



## Bojamijams

I payed and ordered the SCSCag last night only to have pfillion point me to the tread with the TWag. So, of course, I'm now talking to craig about upgrading to the Twag


----------



## jc9394

I will place my order once I heard back from Craig.


----------



## aj-kun

$275 seems pretty reasonable - can't wait to hear ur impressions


----------



## travisg

Ordered mine last week


----------



## YtseJamer

I have also pulled the trigger on the TWag cable


----------



## scootermafia

Pretty sick deal. Nowhere else has stranded OCC silver, such wire just can't be had investing many, many thousands. GJ Lee and Craig for bringing this product into reality. It should have comparable (or better, who knows?) performance to the solidcore but be super flexible.


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pretty sick deal._

 

Indeed. The wholesale parts cost alone is really close to what Craig is offering these for. 

 FYI--If I was to offer this wire at retail to DIY'ers (which I will not), just the parts cost would be significantly higher that the price Craig is selling these for.

 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## scootermafia

If this kickass wire doesn't come out by the foot soon, people are going to start pulling a Qusp on these IEM cables (think his Piccolino wired gear). That Piccolino didn't come by the foot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Then again I will probably be getting JH13s and one of these cables for non nefarious purposes in January. The SCSCag solidcore silver wire is a ridiculously awesome wire for headphone recables in general - the stranded stuff really comes to the rescue for IEMs and portable gear as the flexibility really and truly matters in that situation.

 Forgive me if I'm overstepping with this post. When wire that is really awesome that has no bulk availability is out (like Piccolino) sometimes people will stop at nothing to get a hold of it. Just a joke, I will use this wire for its intended purpose when my JH13s get ordered.


----------



## SierraHotel01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tidus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is diference betwen these two?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)thanx._

 

SCSCag = solid core (stiffer than OEM cables)

 TWag = high strand count (limp & flexible, more like OEM cables)


----------



## GTL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SierraHotel01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SCSCag = solid core (stiffer than OEM cables)

 TWag = high strand count (limp & flexible, more like OEM cables)_

 

Sonically how are they different?


----------



## AVDweeb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GTL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sonically how are they different?_

 

Same question here.


----------



## SierraHotel01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GTL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sonically how are they different?_

 

Sorry guys - just received my [high strand count] TWag cable, and it's burning in. 

 Craig says to give it 150 hours - but I intend to give it a critical listen at 50, 75 and 100 hours, respectively. 

 I can vouch for Pfillion's claim that, out of the box, it's a bit "muddy" - but that is totally expected. 

 Owners emphatically state: the SCSCag cables open up to provide Awesome performance, from top, to bottom end - after burn-in.

 Haven't listened to the SCSCag [solid core].

 But Pfillion has both - maybe we can ask him for a comparison of SQ, after his TWag burns in.

 He raved about the SCSCag - darn him - which is what got me into this mess, in the first place! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fwiw: I think Aftermarket Cable Guru's seek to find a limp / flexible stranded cable, that sounds as good as a stiffer solid core cable.
 (but, what do I know?)

 PS: there was a UPS SNAFU when my TWag cable was delivered.
 Let me state, for anybody "on the fence" about purchasing, from Craig @ Whiplash Audio:
 The way Craig handled a situation that wasn't his fault; and his unwavering commitment to his customer - were both extremely noteworthy. Result: he earned a dedicated / repeat customer here (that's IF, this darn thing ever burns in; omg, another 120 hours! Don't know if I can make it! - lol).


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SierraHotel01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But Pfillion has both - maybe we can ask him for a comparison of SQ, after his TWag burns in._

 

Unfortunately it won't be possible for me to compare both cables because I don't have the SCSCag wire anymore. (I didn't keep the SCSCag cable because the TWag cable will be more flexible and better for IEMs.)

 I should receive my cable by the end of next week, the wait is almost over.


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SierraHotel01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Craig says to give it 150 hours_

 

FYI--The TWag changes until about 300 hours. 150 will get you most of the way there, but the next 150 after that will allow the wire to really open up.

 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SierraHotel01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 fwiw: I think Aftermarket Cable Guru's seek to find a limp / flexible stranded cable, that sounds as good as a stiffer solid core cable.
 (but, what do I know?)
_

 

I don't claim to be a guru (beware of those who do). I am just a guy, with a lot of experience, who works hard to develop top flight products.

 FWIW--The above was part of my goal when designing TWag. Stranded and SC both have their place, however, for IEM cable, stranded tends to be more "friendly" when on the go.

 Lee


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarplayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't claim to be a guru (beware of those who do). I am just a guy, with a lot of experience, who works hard to develop top flight products.

 FWIW--The above was part of my goal when designing TWag. Stranded and SC both have their place, however, for IEM cable, stranded tends to be more "friendly" when on the go.

 Lee_

 

Seriously, if the TWag is as good as the SCSCag was with my JH13s, I will be extremely happy!


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seriously, if the TWag is as good as the SCSCag was with my JH13s, I will be extremely happy!_

 







 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## Dan Millheim

I think your a cable guru Lee  Can't wait to get my newest wire from you soon!


----------



## jc9394

SierraHotel01, how flexible the cables is compare to the OEM one?


----------



## decur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seriously, if the TWag is as good as the SCSCag was with my JH13s, I will be extremely happy!_

 

i just recieved my scscag ue11/jh13 cables today and this cable blows me away! it makes me realize how really bad the stock cable is.
 the scscag does everything right,except for being a little stiff.
 now im wondering if i should buy a twag also


----------



## hpz

To Decur, you say the new cable 'blows away' the stock cable and 'the scscag does everything right.' 

 What is improved? and how?

 Very interested for you to elaborate on this.


----------



## SierraHotel01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SierraHotel01, how flexible the cables is compare to the OEM one?_

 

TWag is pretty flexible, but it isn't as "limp" as the OEM cable.

 It sure is "purdy", though.
 (especially with a black Nano / RSA Shadow rig)

 Burn-in status report:
 passing 48 hours - it still hasn't opened up.
 (I know, I know - I'll wait - albeit, impatiently - for the 150 hour mark)


----------



## decur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hpz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To Decur, you say the new cable 'blows away' the stock cable and 'the scscag does everything right.' 

 What is improved? and how?

 Very interested for you to elaborate on this._

 

1st thing,im using imod>alo super cotton 6 shooter silver dock>alo portable v-cap dock>apuresound mini to mini>alo rx amp>ue-11 iems. 
 the stock ue11 is the weak link to my portable rig by choking and not letting "all"the music through. the scscag really opens up my ue-11 like a waterflow of music versus a trinkle of music. 2nd ,the ue11 has a hopped up bass that over powers the mids and highs on some genres and songs.the scscag has really tightened up the bass(no more flabby farting bass with the stock cable)
 ok now the icing on the cake! most silver cables out there are very cold and sterile sounding! not these! the scscag is warm,lush and very musical


----------



## decur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *decur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1st thing,im using imod>alo super cotton 6 shooter silver dock>alo portable v-cap dock>apuresound mini to mini>alo rx amp>ue-11 iems. 
 the stock ue11 is the weak link to my portable rig by choking and not letting "all"the music through. the scscag really opens up my ue-11 like a waterflow of music versus a trinkle of music. 2nd ,the ue11 has a hopped up bass that over powers the mids and highs on some genres and songs.the scscag has really tightened up the bass(no more flabby farting bass with the stock cable)
 ok now the icing on the cake! most silver cables out there are very cold and sterile sounding! not these! the scscag is warm,lush and very musical
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i am also expecting delivery of my jh-13s tomorrow,and i ordered the twag cable for it,and im excited to do a comparo of both of craigs cables with the ue-11 and jh-13s


----------



## NucRad

Just send Craig an email about the TWag for my JH13. Didn't really want to spend the extra $100 over the SCSCag but decided the flexibility will be worth it since i use these on the go as well as at home. Probably best to not be constantly swapping wires as the connectors must be pretty fragile given their size.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

i also sent craig an email, gonna get TWag LOD and TWag recable for the JH 13s i just ordered today. Cant wait to hear back from him.

 OT: anyone know a good place to get glass core optical cables?


----------



## Matthew.C

Ordered the TWag cable for my Triple Fi.s today. The TWcu i owned previously is too bulky. Craig mentioned the Twag is WAY more flexible and suitable for making earphone cables.

 Nice Work Lee. By looking at the pictures of the wire, i know it will be awesome.


 The Y-Splitter is so~~ sexy..


----------



## SoupRKnowva

I finally ordered my first set of nice cables from craig. Man, what a great guy to work with huh? got myself a TWag LOD, TWag cables for the jh 13's ive got ordered, and them a TWag 12 foot long interconnect to go fro my DAC to my amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive never been a big believer in cables, but i figured if i was gonna give it a shot, i might as well go all out, and whats the point in running fancy cables from jack to ear, if from the dac to the amp would be generic cables??

 ill let everyone know what i think of them once i get the enw headphones and amp i the mail. Thoug the amp is the pico slim, so it may be a bit.


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Matthew.C* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice Work Lee. By looking at the pictures of the wire, i know it will be awesome._

 

Thank you!

 Credit goes to Craig, he takes my wire (my "baby", ha!) and makes some pretty beautiful creations out of it.

 Lee


----------



## hockeyb213

Well I will have some of your baby in my house tomorrow and the rest next week


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I will have some of your baby in my house tomorrow and the rest next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

is it going somewhere after that??? lol and ill probably have more than almost anyone else once mine gets here


----------



## hockeyb213

WELL...I am getting my TWag lod and edition 8 from Whiplash tomorrow in the mail...and well the jh-13 cable is taking a vacation around the world and will be coming back to NY next week. Lol but seriously the jh-13 cable is coming next week just cuz Craig is backlogged and won't be able to get it out to me next week. But no rush there


----------



## SoupRKnowva

yeah no rush for my cables either, i just sent off my impressions today, and my first amp is going to be a pico slim so ive still got some time to wait on that too haha though the jh 13 cable will be used as soon as i get them monitors


----------



## hockeyb213

Well I have the Rx and shadow right now and so far it is Rx 1-0 and shadow 0-1 so my next comparison will be Rx vs Pico slim and whichever wins will be the amp I hold for a while.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I have the Rx and shadow right now and so far it is Rx 1-0 and shadow 0-1 so my next comparison will be Rx vs Pico slim and whichever wins will be the amp I hold for a while._

 

not to get terribly OT, but i hope that its the Slim, cause ive been debating what portable amp to get for several weeks now, iQube, Meier Move, Rx, Shadow, Lisa, and the Pico slim. I finally decided on the pico slim though cause its got the best volume control for use with iems, and even with very sensitive iems, people said there was no hiss, which most the other amps had, including the Rx. Though im not real stoked about waiting till january to get it haha but once i do, im sure my new TWag's are gonna do a damn fine job connecting everything


----------



## SierraHotel01

Well Craig - you had me scared there, for a minute.

 (FWIW: mine didn't tighten up on the bottom end until around 150hrs., and at about 225 hrs., the top end is finally getting some really good air)

 This wire needs a long burn in.

 But, the rewards are astounding!!!

 (Whiplash - you should send Jerry a pre-burned in set - he would be very pleased at what they do to his JH13's)

 I reiterate my burn-in experience was very slow.
 For awhile there, it scared the hell out of me (..and, I'm fearless)

 But in the end, the TWag paid off in spades: 
 this is the most profound cable-induced SQ improvement I've ever heard.
 (saving my pennies for a "spare" - the TWag is that good)

 Way to go Whiplash.
 Thanks Craig.


----------



## kiwirugby

I've had mine burning in since Saturday afternoon, so for about 72 hours. At your suggestion, Sierra, I have anywhere from 80 to 150 hours, or 3 to 7 days more to go. It is good to hear what these cable can do. Can't wait...


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SierraHotel01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well Craig - you had me scared there, for a minute.

 (FWIW: mine didn't tighten up on the bottom end until around 150hrs., and at about 225 hrs., the top end is finally getting some really good air)

 This wire needs a long burn in.

 But, the rewards are astounding!!!

 (Whiplash - you should send Jerry a pre-burned in set - he would be very pleased at what they do to his JH13's)

 I reiterate my burn-in experience was very slow.
 For awhile there, it scared the hell out of me (..and, I'm fearless)

 But in the end, the TWag paid off in spades: 
 this is the most profound cable-induced SQ improvement I've ever heard.
 (saving my pennies for a "spare" - the TWag is that good)

 Way to go Whiplash.
 Thanks Craig._

 

It's great to hear that you are satisfied with your cable Ken


----------



## SierraHotel01

Happy New Year, everyone!

 Update on TWag + JH13 + RSA Shadow:

 remember how "blown away" you were, 
 when you first plugged into the JH13's?

 Get ready for another epiphiny...

 At 250+ hours burn-in, Craig's TWag cables + JH13's - absolutely EXPLODE!!!

 As Craig told me (long ago): "These things on JH13's are SCARY."

 Craig was absolutely correct!

 (but you wouldn't know it, until 250+ hours burn-in - imho)

 Craig: 
 "They are everything you said they would be, and more. 
 Thanks, man!"
 You have earned a "True Believer" here.

 ..to all others: be patient...
 and, you will be rewarded.

 Just like the original JH13's...

 "UN - FREAKIN' - believable"
 (after 250+ hours burn-in)

 N.B.: at ~ 100 hours - they sounded pretty crappy!

 AND, after 250 hours, the TWags just keep getting better!

 It's like "Day-Glo JH13's".

 PS: check out Five Finger Death Punch; 
 album: War is the Answer
 track: "Far From Home";
 well-crafted ballad 
 - great lyrics, vocals, bass line, guitar solo.
 (My son knows them, and says they are smart, hard-working, serious musicians)
 - I don't like most of their "head banger" stuff, but this track has a "life of its own"


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *decur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1st thing,im using imod>alo super cotton 6 shooter silver dock>alo portable v-cap dock>apuresound mini to mini>alo rx amp>ue-11 iems. 
 the stock ue11 is the weak link to my portable rig by choking and not letting "all"the music through. the scscag really opens up my ue-11 like a waterflow of music versus a trinkle of music. 2nd ,the ue11 has a hopped up bass that over powers the mids and highs on some genres and songs.the scscag has really tightened up the bass(no more flabby farting bass with the stock cable)
 ok now the icing on the cake! most silver cables out there are very cold and sterile sounding! not these! the scscag is warm,lush and very musical
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 The reason why the Scscag is not cold and sterile on the UE11 pro could it be because the UE 11 is known to have a loose and/or heavy bass and overly warm sound signature? Could that be the reason why it matches well with the silver scscag cable? I am interested in the Twag cable for my JH13, but the JH 13 is a little brighter than the UE 11, so I like to know if anyone out there tries the Twag on the JH13 and does it make the JH13 too bright? Thanks alot.


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *decur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i am also expecting delivery of my jh-13s tomorrow,and i ordered the twag cable for it,and im excited to do a comparo of both of craigs cables with the ue-11 and jh-13s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Decur, it's been three weeks, how is it coming, I am interested to know how you compare the Twag between the UE 11 and the JH13. Thanks


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jalo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so I like to know if anyone out there tries the Twag on the JH13 and does it make the JH13 too bright? Thanks alot._

 


 After 13 days (just a little over 300 hours) of burn in, I finally tried the TWag with the JH13 and the answer to your question is that it does not make the JH13 too bright. Beautiful silky singing highs (listening to classical music - Dvorak) on all upper register instruments. Of course, I haven't been listening to my JH13s at all since I started burning in my TWag (nor did I sneak a listen before during the burn-in period) so really can't make pre-/post-comparisons other than some vague memory impression. The holidays always seem to wreak havoc on my quiet time! Regardless, I concur whole-heatedly with Sierra that the TWag + JH13s + Shadow and any lossless source is pretty bloody amazing in terms of SQ. I'll let Sierra's words speak for themselves - and for me....I'm speechless right now.

 For those of you who listen to classical, I think you will be amazed at how well the combination above (+4G 60gb iMod lossless) really makes music, I mean really engaging, stop-what-you're-doing-and close-your-eyes music. One example is the piano pizzicato double bass in middle section of the 2nd movement of Dvorak's New World and how you can hear the strings plucked as well as hear the entire line all the way down to the lowest string. It's not in your imagination, you're hearing real low articulated sound.... In fact one of the real strengths of the whole set up I have is how well it works with really quiet passages (save for the relative isolation issue...not one of the JH13s real strengths for me).

 Thanks Jerry, Craig, Ray and Vinni......or maybe in the reverse order! Oops, I forgot Ken at ALO for the mini-mini!!! By the way, five of the very top customer service examples in the industry.....


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kiwirugby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After 13 days (just a little over 300 hours) of burn in, I finally tried the TWag with the JH13 and the answer to your question is that it does not make the JH13 too bright. Beautiful silky singing highs (listening to classical music - Dvorak) on all upper register instruments. Of course, I haven't been listening to my JH13s at all since I started burning in my TWag (nor did I sneak a listen before during the burn-in period) so really can't make pre-/post-comparisons other than some vague memory impression. The holidays always seem to wreak havoc on my quiet time! Regardless, I concur whole-heatedly with Sierra that the TWag + JH13s + Shadow and any lossless source is pretty bloody amazing in terms of SQ. I'll let Sierra's words speak for themselves - and for me....I'm speechless right now.

 For those of you who listen to classical, I think you will be amazed at how well the combination above (+4G 60gb iMod lossless) really makes music, I mean really engaging, stop-what-you're-doing-and close-your-eyes music. One example is the piano pizzicato double bass in middle section of the 2nd movement of Dvorak's New World and how you can hear the strings plucked as well as hear the entire line all the way down to the lowest string. It's not in your imagination, you're hearing real low articulated sound.... In fact one of the real strengths of the whole set up I have is how well it works with really quiet passages (save for the relative isolation issue...not one of the JH13s real strengths for me).

 Thanks Jerry, Craig, Ray and Vinni......or maybe in the reverse order! Oops, I forgot Ken at ALO for the mini-mini!!! By the way, five of the very top customer service examples in the industry....._

 


 Thanks for the feedback, btw, how about bass? and since you have the stock cable, did you do and A/B comparison?


----------



## YtseJamer

I have also more than 300 hours of burn in and the sound quality is really unbelievable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Touch 2G -> RSA Shadow -> JH13 Pro)

 Happy New Year!


----------



## hockeyb213

I have my TWag cable on my jh-13's right now listening to some metal with about 100 hours straight off my da11 and it is a very very nice cable


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have my TWag cable on my jh-13's right now listening to some metal with about 100 hours straight off my da11 and it is a very very nice cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How do you compare the Twag to the Piccolino? I'm dying to know.


----------



## xxoom

SSCag = 24awg and Twag = 26awg?
 Are they different only in term of flexibility? but SQ are the same?
 Thank you in advance.


----------



## xxoom

sorry double posts


----------



## SACD-Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xxoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SSCag = 24awg and Twag = 26awg?
 Are they different only in term of flexibility? but SQ are the same?
 Thank you in advance._

 

For the replacement cable, both are 26awg...


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xxoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SSCag = 24awg and Twag = 26awg?
 Are they different only in term of flexibility? but SQ are the same?
 Thank you in advance._

 

The TWag is more flexible the the SSCag, but I would take care in making sure one doesn't wind either of them too tight.

 I only listened to the SSCag briefly without much burn-in before sending it back to Craig as a trade in for the TWag. As much as my sixty-year-old brain will remember and permit, the TWag is a big step up in SQ. Please remember the comparison though: no direct A/Bing and an old brain!


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jalo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the feedback, btw, how about bass? and since you have the stock cable, did you do and A/B comparison?_

 

As I indicated in my post yesterday, the bass is really remarkable. I am hearing bass notes and lines I never heard with my other 'phones, notably my DT880 (not the best, I know). The only IEM that comes close for me in bass presentation that I have used is the Klipsch X10. However, the Klipsch bass is not as present or deep as the JH13s. These I have compared.

 No, I did not do an A/B comparison with the JH13 stock cable. I was so struck by the TWag when I finally listened to them yesterday, I decided, why bother??? Not much help there. Sorry.


----------



## LeeSC

I am waiting for my TWag cable to arrive. I have the SCSCag cable and I am using that all the time. This cable really makes music come to life compared to the stock JH13 cable. I can hear more detail with the SCSCag. Since then I never gone back to the stock cable. I am expecting the TWag to be another step up.


----------



## Matthew.C

Dam,
 After reading the feedbacks, you guys make me nervous and i'm dying to get them!


----------



## xguntherc

Is there something like this for my new TF10 customs?


----------



## jc9394

If you are using Westone cable for your TF10 custom, it will fit. Just let Craig know what cable you are using with your TF10 custom.


----------



## Noykrub

Hi, Can anyone compare the SQ of Lune Series from null audio VS TWag cable on the JH13? Actually I plan to order Lune Series for my JH13. But now i also interested TWag. 

 Can anyone help me and suggest me which one best for me. LUNE or TWag ??

 Thankss


----------



## LeeSC

The Lune series cable sounds dull compared to the TWag cable. The sound of the TWag is so open and clear.


----------



## SACD-Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeeSC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am waiting for my TWag cable to arrive. I have the SCSCag cable and I am using that all the time. This cable really makes music come to life compared to the stock JH13 cable. I can hear more detail with the SCSCag. Since then I never gone back to the stock cable. I am expecting the TWag to be another step up._

 

It sure is. unique in design. While the SCSCag is an outstanding wire, TWag adds a different flavor. 

 Craig


----------



## noobzpro

hey i dam tempted on getting the twag already craig can pm me ur best price im living in singapore =D plz include shipping in the price too...im using jh13pro wif stock cable


----------



## wsilvio

I just started using the twag cable with my jh-13's and I find the bass a bit bloated and heavy compared to the stock cable. Will this change with burn in?


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsilvio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just started using the twag cable with my jh-13's and I find the bass a bit bloated and heavy compared to the stock cable. Will this change with burn in?_

 

All I can tell you is that I never listened to my TWag cable without burn in. I burnt it in for 14 days whilst I was out of town, and, after 300+ hours, the sound of the TWag and the JH13s was just brilliant on both ends of the frequency spectrum....middle too!


 I'd suggest letting the cable burn in for a while.


----------



## noddy43

This may be a stupid question but can you burn in with say a universal fit for 300 hours then transfer cables to the intended IEM that you would use? Dont want to burn with my IEM for 300 hours straight.


----------



## noddy43

Dang 

 Just missed out on ordering this cable for $275. It has gone back up to $475 today!!. Have emailed whiplash to see if i can still get it for the sale price. Only just discovered this cable over the weekend and was about to order.


----------



## SACD-Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noddy43* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dang 

 Just missed out on ordering this cable for $275. It has gone back up to $475 today!!. Have emailed whiplash to see if i can still get it for the sale price. Only just discovered this cable over the weekend and was about to order._

 

I have decided to adjust pricing. Stay tuned for the discounted price. 

 Unfortunately I do have to raise it a bit. The low intro price is was too low...

 Thanks!
 Craig


----------



## SACD-Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noddy43* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This may be a stupid question but can you burn in with say a universal fit for 300 hours then transfer cables to the intended IEM that you would use? Dont want to burn with my IEM for 300 hours straight._

 

yes you can! However the 300 hours on your IEMs will not really make any difference to the overall durability. 

 In fact, I always burn in ever piece of audio equipment for atleast 6 days!! Headphones (IEMs, full size), amps, DAPs - everything. 

 Craig


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SACD-Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have decided to adjust pricing. Stay tuned for the discounted price. 

 Unfortunately I do have to raise it a bit. The low intro price is was too low...

 Thanks!
 Craig_

 

Wow, this is a bad timing on my side. Sold my 48" TWag and did not order the 64" one yet.


----------



## SACD-Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, this is a bad timing on my side. Sold my 48" TWag and did not order the 64" one yet._

 

Email me.. I will take care of you. 

 


----------



## Notti Panda

I missed out on the intro price too, wanna get one too for my JH11s but short on cash now... Guess I'll get it at its revised pricing then, but Craig, this is not going up again anytime soon right?


----------



## SACD-Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Notti Panda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I missed out on the intro price too, wanna get one too for my JH11s but short on cash now... Guess I'll get it at its revised pricing then, but Craig, this is not going up again anytime soon right?_

 

Nope!
 Sorry about the increase. Material costs went up and I just had to increase the price. In fact it should be much higher based on cost and SQ. However I realize that headfi'ers are spending lots in IEMs...so I decided to only increase the price minimally!!

 This price should stay for some time...

 

 Craig


----------



## Notti Panda

That's great to hear! Thanks Craig for the great product and nice support to cash strapped headfi'ers like me


----------



## YtseJamer

I think even at $300, it's a no brainer for the price/performance ratio.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think even at $300, it's a no brainer for the price/performance ratio._

 

not to mention the craftsmanship and how damn pretty it looks!


----------



## SACD-Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_not to mention the craftsmanship and how damn pretty it looks!_

 

You guys ALL rock!!

 Craig


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SACD-Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys ALL rock!!

 Craig_

 

Only cause your cable lets me


----------



## jc9394

I have missed my cable already...


----------



## Chudalicious

I just jumped into the JH16s.. how do you order and will it play nice with the 16s? (or too premature to ask that question?)


----------



## Notti Panda

Just ordered a TWag cable together with another 2 friends, so that makes 3 cables


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chudalicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just jumped into the JH16s.. how do you order and will it play nice with the 16s? (or too premature to ask that question?)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

? Every jh iem uses the same connector why would the normal TWag be any different with the jh-16?


----------



## belac

Just recieved my TWag cable for my JH13's today and it is now in the burn in process, can't wait to hear the diffarence it makes.


----------



## jc9394

You should heard the difference right away comparing to the stock cable.


----------



## belac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should heard the difference right away comparing to the stock cable._

 

My brother has one, so I've already heard the difference. Now mine is just going thru the burn process before I give it a listen.


----------



## Oomingmak

Do these cables come in black or is it silver only?


----------



## neosoul

Read this:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f149/t...estion-464015/


----------



## SACD-Man

I do not recommend adding "techflex" to a replacement cable. Its too heavy and I really do not support this for this particular cable. Others, obviously yes...

 Craig


----------



## R Giskard

Hello guys!

 As much as I would like an JH 13s because there is no doubt in my mind they are amazing, the reality is I have the Triple-Fis so my question to whomever can answer it is would be - can this TWag cable make a real difference with these earphones? 

 Because of the import customs and everything. the triples cost me 500$ and JH 13s would probably cost me over 2k$ so that is really out of the question. But importing a cable would be simple enough so I'd really appreciate any input you guys might have.

 Thanks!


----------



## SACD-Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akatona* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello guys!

 As much as I would like an JH 13s because there is no doubt in my mind they are amazing, the reality is I have the Triple-Fis so my question to whomever can answer it is would be - can this TWag cable make a real difference with these earphones? 

 Because of the import customs and everything. the triples cost me 500$ and JH 13s would probably cost me over 2k$ so that is really out of the question. But importing a cable would be simple enough so I'd really appreciate any input you guys might have.

 Thanks!_

 

It sure does!!

 Actually I use it with my pasta and even makes that better!!

 In all seriousness, it will improve any IEM especially because of the sensitivity of the earphones!!

 Craig


----------



## R Giskard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SACD-Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It sure does!!

 Actually I use it with my pasta and even makes that better!!

 In all seriousness, it will improve any IEM especially because of the sensitivity of the earphones!!

 Craig_

 

Hi Craig! That was fast!

 Great so tell me, what should I expect? There are many things I like about these iems, one of them being the natural tonality and timbre. Can you elaborate please?


----------



## Oomingmak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvelousmarvyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Read this:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f149/t...estion-464015/_

 

Thank you


----------



## noddy43

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *belac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just recieved my TWag cable for my JH13's today and it is now in the burn in process, can't wait to hear the diffarence it makes._

 


 Hey belac
 How long was your wait from when you ordered until you received your twag?


----------



## FortisFlyer75

I am a month or so away from ordering my JH13 or 16's and want to get the Twag cable for it but i want to have it slightly customized, have tried contacting Craig twice via email over two weeks but have not had a reply, so does any one know if he does customize them to specific needs?

 Even though i know it is there for damping reasons i need to ommit the wooden dampner and want it to be sleeved from the jack to the 'Y' split with multifillament sleeve like for example Null Audiio have done with their Lune series cable?

 Has anyone else had their Twag customized in anyway?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FortisFlyer75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am a month or so away from ordering my JH13 or 16's and want to get the Twag cable for it but i want to have it slightly customized, have tried contacting Craig twice via email over two weeks but have not had a reply, so does any one know if he does customize them to specific needs?

 Even though i know it is there for damping reasons i need to ommit the wooden dampner and want it to be sleeved from the jack to the 'Y' split with multifillament sleeve like for example Null Audiio have done with their Lune series cable?

 Has anyone else had their Twag customized in anyway?_

 

he does do customization, and i have a hard time believing he hasnt written back. Are you sure you were writing to the correct email? because ive never waited longer than like 15 minutes for a response.


----------



## SACD-Man

I wil PM him....

 I thought I have answered everyone I like!!

 HAHAHAHA

 PM coming my friend!!

 Craig


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_he does do customization, and i have a hard time believing he hasnt written back. Are you sure you were writing to the correct email? because ive never waited longer than like 15 minutes for a response._

 







Found out my push email is playing up last few days (a few messages have not got to me) and found Craig's reply on my back up server my internet provider stores which was a godsend.
 Thanks anyway for the reply ; )

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SACD-Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wil PM him....

 I thought I have answered everyone I like!!

 HAHAHAHA

 PM coming my friend!!

 Craig_

 

Have sent you a reply to your email you sent now i have found it after issues with my email on my laptop! Cheers Craig for the fast response anyhow ; )

 I am off now to flog my laptop with a very big 5 iron to persuade it to work properly!


----------



## D.Rose

so much wanna get a TWag 48" cable, but there's still a lil bit of question before that. I wonder how's OCC copper and OCC silver when compared, ALO audio has a pure Copper mono crystal with silver plating cable for JH's IEM.
  I never meant to discuss ALO's product here but i just wanna know how are they different


----------



## warp08

I am not a cable expert, in other words I do not understand the science behind why one cable sounds better than the other one.  I have dealt with Ken@ALO many times and found his products to be first class.  I have never had the opportunity of listening to the ALO cable, but have one of his OCC Copper LODs.
   
  When it comes to the TWag, however, my money is on Craig and whatever special true silver braids he bakes into them sound amazing with both my JH IEMs. I have a balanced and S/E version (didn't bother with the adapter) and couldn't be happier.
   
  My 2 cents, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## D.Rose

thanks warp
  i guess the TWag worths the money. I can see from your rigs that u are a fan of whiplash
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Hopefully i am able to get one later


----------



## jc9394

TWag is worth the money, I have all TWag on all the cables in my portable rig. I may get Craig to make me a TWag for my HD800.


----------



## 5aces

Another vote for Whiplash.
   
  If you have any problem with the product,the owner will step up and make it right.
   
  I speak from experience and am a very satisfied customer.
   
  Would buy from him again.


----------



## D.Rose

great, then i will get a TWag as soon as i receive my JH13


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Quote: 





sacd-man said:


> I wil PM him....
> 
> I thought I have answered everyone I like!!
> 
> ...


 
  Hi Craig,
   
  Just sent an email, but it looks like the site might have "burped." Would you please PM me when you have a chance?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Hi Craig,
   
  Just left another PM.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Craig, you have another PM. 
   
  (Anyone seen or heard from Craig? Seems he's gone MIA.)


----------



## Audio Addict

Trying sending Craig and email instead of a PM.
   
csanborn@whiplashaudio.com


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Another, head wagging, "How come I didn't get these sooner!?" satisfied--like WOW!--Whiplash Elite TWag cable customer.
   
  These were fitted for my ES3X. Excellent craftsmanship. Super flexible, even more so than the stock Westone cable.
   
  Great balance, extension, and midrange, rock-solid imaging. 
   
  Thanks Craig!


----------



## SACD-Man

Awesome!~~
   
  So glad you are enjoying it.
   
  Craig


----------



## pellegrino10

Couldn't resist posting this today. Anyone want to answer this HF member? Guess since I ordered one too, that makes me a twat as well.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/523706/jh-13-pro-replacement-cable#post_7067547


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

I'm a TWAT'er... I love the TWag's on my Westone ES3X. I don't think it can be beat.


----------



## kiwirugby

Me too: TWATing away....and loving every minute....


----------



## rafal123

Craig, is there any difference in SQ between TWag and TWag OM? Also, any suggestions on the choice of connector. Is there any difference between Viablue, Oyaide and Cryo Carbon? And lastly, do you have OM version already in stock? I will use the cable for JH16. Thank you.


----------



## Stealer

Sorry for digging up this very old thread..
Was researching for jh13 cables and came across this..

Was wondering which whiplash twag cable for JH13 were they referring..
Might want to get one...
Can't seem to pinpoint which one in the website...


----------



## minimus

I would steer clear of Whiplash Audio.  There is another thread with more recent posts in this forum telling the story, but the basic problem is extremely poor customer service bordering on outright theft.  For example, in March 2013, following the instructions of Whiplash Audio, I sent my Whiplash IEM cable in for repair and also Paypal'd $50 to pay for the repair.  Here we are 14 months later and I never received back a repaired cable, a refund of my $50, or any answers to any of my emails.  If Whiplash were a vendor on eBay or Audiogon, his awful feedback score would serve as a warning sign to stay away.


----------



## Stealer

Thanks Minimus...


----------

